# Higher L.P.



## Lancer (Nov 23, 2008)

Anyone hear of higher L.P. ? Rumer has it that prices are on the rise, upwards of 3.50 per gal ??:sob:


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

That is what I hear today.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I heard there was a shortage of it a couple days ago.. .

http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/01/21/us-energy-us-propane-idUSBREA0K1I920140121

Supply and demand.. =$$$$$


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

Because of the shortage here in MN, prices are rising. Horribly cold here this week and next week looks the same.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

I filled tanks yesterday,Northern Ohio. Supplier told me it jumped a dime, currently $2.49. Our Governor stated he wants people to conserve-says that there is a shortage. I ain't buyin it, I think that it is market manipulation, just like gasoline-leeches!


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

locked in last fall at$2.31


----------



## Rainy (Jan 21, 2010)

My Ex-Husband called today to talk with my Hubby and tell him that their propane went up $2 this afternoon... it was $2.?? before it went up.. Ex live's in Oklahoma almost to the Arkansas line.... My Hubby works at a refinery so he was wanting to know what the causes were... If he knew...


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

People, this is prepping, why are you not all locking into a contact with your local propane company, or like here Farm Services, if you aren't and this can easily be done with one phone call, then you only have yourselves to blame!


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

scooter said:


> Because of the shortage here in MN, prices are rising. Horribly cold here this week and next week looks the same.


I did a prebuy last summer, $1.59 or $1.79, don't remember. Got the minimum 200 gal. Wish I had got 3-400. Called a few days ago and they still haven't showed up. Will still have 30%, so I'm not worried yet. I hope they didn't forget to set mine aside.


----------



## MoCat (Nov 7, 2012)

DH works for a fuel company and there are several guys being sent from Missouri to Texas to get LP.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Brighton said:


> People, this is prepping, why are you not all locking into a contact with your local propane company, or like here Farm Services, if you aren't and this can easily be done with one phone call, then you only have yourselves to blame!


 
Or better yet have enough tank to hold a years supply at least. I've got wood and propane heat but it's been warm enough I've relied on the lp more then the wood. I need to find another tank or two and up my storage capacity.


----------



## farmerpat (Jan 1, 2008)

Brighton said:


> People, this is prepping, why are you not all locking into a contact with your local propane company, or like here Farm Services, if you aren't and this can easily be done with one phone call, then you only have yourselves to blame!


I have for the past 8 years, but just didn't have the $$$ this year or last. Coming up with a couple extra thousand dollars at one time last May to pay in advance for the next year was something we just couldn't do due to d/h's significantly reduced contracting work. So, I try to compensate, and have the furnace turned down to 60 right now, and I turn it down to 50 whenever d/h is gone duck hunting or whatever. He whines like a little girl if I turn it down below 60 when he's here.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

I heard prediction of 4.00 this morning


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

Yep, jumped a smooth dollar here this week. The Atty General is talking about an investigation. Funny, he doesn't call for an investigation when the price goes down.


----------



## Sandhills (Jun 15, 2004)

This is what the Omaha World Herald has to say about the price of propane.
http://www.omaha.com/article/20140123/MONEY/140129538


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Checked with Amerigas this morning. Over $5 a gallon! With a 200 gallon minimum. The local propane company, a mom and pop, was at $3.75 per gallon earlier this week - BUT they would only sell 50 gallons at a time, they were almost out. 

We have turned down the thermostat and will run electric heaters and try to coast by on propane until the situation stabilizes. We own a wood stove but it's not installed, it is intended for a new house in the planning stages. But if these crazy prices don't come down we'll be figuring out a way to use it!


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

Yep, $4.50 a gallon if you can even get any especially if you are new and a cash customer. They are only servicing their regular customers.


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

Brighton said:


> People, this is prepping, why are you not all locking into a contact with your local propane company, or like here Farm Services, if you aren't and this can easily be done with one phone call, then you only have yourselves to blame!


You are right except with us due to DH job we had to make a move from a home with wood heat to propane. We put 200 gallons in Oct. 15th and again on Dec. 15th because that is all the extra money we could spare.


----------



## NC_hobbyfarmer (Dec 31, 2013)

Wood heat is a little more work but way more reliable.... I only use wood for my house and always will.... Heatpump shut off at the breaker as soon as I can shut off the AC!!!


----------



## NC_hobbyfarmer (Dec 31, 2013)

Need any advice or parts to get your woodstove installed I will help you out and can drop ship professional quality parts to your house for the cost of cheap local commercial items!


----------



## sand flea (Sep 1, 2013)

Guy came around to fill our tank Monday; got the bill today - $3.23/gal. It might've gone up 50 cents. I guess I'm going to consider myself lucky. Sounds like it might go up again.


----------



## illinoisguy (Sep 4, 2011)

I read today that it could be pushing $5. Three weeks ago I filled my 20# propane tanks for 15.XX. It is $25 now. Fortunately, I have about 8 more tanks that are full.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Allen W said:


> Or better yet have enough tank to hold a years supply at least. I've got wood and propane heat but it's been warm enough I've relied on the lp more then the wood. I need to find another tank or two and up my storage capacity.



Lot of folks rent their tanks from the propane company. Problem with that is the company will not usually put a large enough tank to do you a year's worth. They want ( as the guy told me when I used to rent a 250gal and wanted a 500 ) "two thru-puts a year"......in other words, they don't want you to buy at the summer low ONLY.....they want to average out the cost with a summer buy and a winter buy.

I understood.....and later year bought a 500 gal tank and told them to come get theirs. Once you own your tank, you aren't locked into a single company for buying either.....here we have 5, and I SHOP them in the summer to see who is going to give me the best price.

I later added two more 500 gallon tanks, and they sit in reserve all the time....so we have 3-4 years worth of propane in stock ( use 350-400gal/yr).


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 26, 2008)

Just went in to the V1 store yesterday. We had bought Propane at $2.25 last February. It is now $4.93 a gallon. Glad I just bought a wood cookstove at auction!

SC


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Local dealer sent out a notice (we don't use LP, but own property in a development that they service) that cost is going up, possibly $3 a gallon, but they are holding their current price for existing customers...for how long, they didn't say.
I have a hard time believing there is a shortage around here...past summer there was a glut of talk about the surplus and how it is so cheap that the companies are losing money...I say it's rigged, IMO.

Matt


----------



## barnyardfun (Mar 26, 2005)

I'm very worried at how this will play out. I live in poultry farm country. Own a poultry farm myself and thank God we have natural gas right now. I imagine it will eventually effect my natural gas price but right now I'm just very thankful. Many farmers are not going to survive this. The past couple years or so has been absolutely terrible for poultry farmers. For a lot of them this will be the straw that broke the camels back. If we had propane instead of natural gas right now.......well, we would be done.


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

Someone starts some rumor that there is this massive shortage of gas and all the greedy companies immediately do a price hike. Look at the gas stations and how they raise prices.
Ohio Rusty ><>


----------



## biggkidd (Aug 16, 2012)

I just got off the phone with my Dad. He got a delivery this week it was over $5 a gallon in Chesterfield VA. Two weeks ago I went and had 2) 100 lb. tanks filled @ 2.39 a gallon in Farmville VA. That was up from $2.09 a month before. So glad we added a wood stove this week.

Larry


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

It's $5.20 gallon here now could easily be $6 by Monday.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Makes me thankful for having wood heat. I haven't been out and about to see if prices are up here. I have a lot of the smaller tanks used on grills, mostly full, in case I need them for backup cooking at some point, but have an electric cookstove, electric forced air furnace, and the wood stove for heat and some cooking, so the propane is my last option.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Brighton said:


> People, this is prepping, why are you not all locking into a contact with your local propane company, or like here Farm Services, if you aren't and this can easily be done with one phone call, then you only have yourselves to blame!


My company will not lock in prices. We only have 3 companies that deliver in this area and none of them will do that.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Friend I spoke to yesterday said he contracted for $1.90, but when it's used up, it will be $5.35 at least...he is due for a refill soon...it's going to hurt his business. Heck, it's going to hurt a lot of things.

Matt


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

TnAndy said:


> Lot of folks rent their tanks from the propane company. Problem with that is the company will not usually put a large enough tank to do you a year's worth. They want ( as the guy told me when I used to rent a 250gal and wanted a 500 ) "two thru-puts a year"......in other words, they don't want you to buy at the summer low ONLY.....they want to average out the cost with a summer buy and a winter buy.
> 
> I understood.....and later year bought a 500 gal tank and told them to come get theirs. Once you own your tank, you aren't locked into a single company for buying either.....here we have 5, and I SHOP them in the summer to see who is going to give me the best price.
> 
> I later added two more 500 gallon tanks, and they sit in reserve all the time....so we have 3-4 years worth of propane in stock ( use 350-400gal/yr).


We've always owned our own tanks. I quess one at grandpa's was an Amerigas tank but no one came and got it went they went bankrupt. I need to add another tank so I can safely get through the year until summer. The wood stove is my main source of heat.

We have several LP suppliers around here, one is always higher. one I won't let on the place, and one I can do business with.


----------



## Digger (Nov 1, 2003)

I just called to check the price at the company that always has the lowest propane price in the area. He said 4.40 a gallon. Holy cow! Thank God for the wood heater. I have enough propane to last till next fall.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Spinner said:


> My company will not lock in prices. We only have 3 companies that deliver in this area and none of them will do that.


Same here.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

TnAndy said:


> Lot of folks rent their tanks from the propane company. Problem with that is the company will not usually put a large enough tank to do you a year's worth. They want ( as the guy told me when I used to rent a 250gal and wanted a 500 ) "two thru-puts a year"......in other words, they don't want you to buy at the summer low ONLY.....they want to average out the cost with a summer buy and a winter buy.
> 
> I understood.....and later year bought a 500 gal tank and told them to come get theirs. Once you own your tank, you aren't locked into a single company for buying either.....here we have 5, and I SHOP them in the summer to see who is going to give me the best price.
> 
> I later added two more 500 gallon tanks, and they sit in reserve all the time....so we have 3-4 years worth of propane in stock ( use 350-400gal/yr).


 We rent ours and they let us have whatever size we wanted to pay for. Fortunately we only use it for the oven so we can fill a 250 gallon tank it lasts us a couple of years. It's better to own, I agree with you there but I would have checked with the other companies if they had told me I couldn't rent whatever size I want.


----------



## Tarheel (Jan 24, 2010)

TnAndy said:


> Lot of folks rent their tanks from the propane company. Problem with that is the company will not usually put a large enough tank to do you a year's worth. They want ( as the guy told me when I used to rent a 250gal and wanted a 500 ) "two thru-puts a year"......in other words, they don't want you to buy at the summer low ONLY.....they want to average out the cost with a summer buy and a winter buy.
> 
> I understood.....and later year bought a 500 gal tank and told them to come get theirs. Once you own your tank, you aren't locked into a single company for buying either.....here we have 5, and I SHOP them in the summer to see who is going to give me the best price.
> 
> I later added two more 500 gallon tanks, and they sit in reserve all the time....so we have 3-4 years worth of propane in stock ( use 350-400gal/yr).


OK folks NOW is the time to start hitting craigslist, your local Steals & deals and the such for propane tanks. After this past winters high prices there are a lot of folks taking out propane and changing to heat pumps. This is freeing up a lot of customer owned tanks that are going on the market for sale.

Propane can and still will be a good buy and a good source for hot water, cooking & heat if you play your cards right. If you get your tanks NOW this will allow you to shop around in the next 2 months for the best prices. We ALL forget about winter when it's 90* outside but that's the time we need to be preparing for the next winter.

Like TnAndy has done by adding several tanks YOU can weather the high prices during the winter months. I found a good deal on 2- 500 gallon tanks this week, to add storage to my other arsenal of tanks.

Now's the time at least to be thinking about it.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Man, I LOVE all that flat ground you have......that is a rare thing here.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Tarheel said:


> OK folks NOW is the time to start hitting craigslist, your local Steals & deals and the such for propane tanks. After this past winters high prices there are a lot of folks taking out propane and changing to heat pumps. This is freeing up a lot of customer owned tanks that are going on the market for sale.
> 
> Propane can and still will be a good buy and a good source for hot water, cooking & heat if you play your cards right. If you get your tanks NOW this will allow you to shop around in the next 2 months for the best prices. We ALL forget about winter when it's 90* outside but that's the time we need to be preparing for the next winter.
> 
> ...


 I have a new house in Wilson County Tn and have not put in LP yet because oif the high cost and the gas companies want a fortune for tanks.

Just wondering, how do you get a used lp tank moved and inspected???


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Moved? Tractor or fork lift to set it on a trailer if you don't have a tank tiger trailer available.
Inspected? Umm, walk around it and look at it. If it holds pressure, and the valves are operational, you should be good. Slap a coat of paint on it and call for a fill-up.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> Moved? Tractor or fork lift to set it on a trailer if you don't have a tank tiger trailer available.


Yep. I loaded mine at the site I got them with a rented Bobcat. Unloaded from trailer when I got home with tractor and forks on front loader. A mid-30hp tractor loader will pick up an empty 500gal I can tell you.



Dixie Bee Acres said:


> Inspected? Umm, walk around it and look at it. If it holds pressure, and the valves are operational, you should be good. Slap a coat of paint on it and call for a fill-up.


Yep again. I painted mine, and the propane company sold me two new primary regulators for them, as one had no regulator, and the other one was really old, so I didn't trust it. That was the extent of the inspection.

They DID require proof of ownership ( bill of sale ) to show they weren't stolen tanks.


----------



## Tarheel (Jan 24, 2010)

Yep......biggest deal of all of it is to make sure You get a bill of sale.

In my case I worked in the propane industry for years before going into buz for my-self. I formed lots of contacts so I had my guys looking for tanks for me.

The other problem is if you buy a tank (here in Carolina) with propane in it, you are Not suppose to trailer it until it has been pumped out. DMV rules. Again I lucked up and a buddy had a roll back with lift so we just picked them up and brought em back to the farm. Final resting place will be set with tractor front end loader.


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

We have a wood cookstove to heat our house. Only propane we use is for on demand hot water heater and stove. In winter I don't use stove because I cook and bake on woodstove. 
Called propane Company yesterday because we were getting low. Because we have not ordered in over a year (250 gallon tank), they wanted a $125.00 low usage fee, plus a minimum 200 gallon delivery. From October till now we used about 25% from the tank.
I called around and there is another company that will sell to us in smaller amounts, but still requires one delivery a year. Found a place that sell used, refurbished tanks with a warranty, $525.00 I was quoted $2.87 for propane. 
Our own tank is cheaper in the long run, but a lot of money up front. We are crunching the numbers and will make a decision soon, just before our tank runs out.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Bought me own tank when i returned from rzona over 30 years ago, only way to go for anyone under 70...


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Would like to buy one, but don't have the equipment or the ability..


----------



## snakeshooter1 (Mar 8, 2009)

Tarheel that is a Federal law from DOT no Asme tank can be hauled with more than 5 percent except under a few limited circumstances. Cylinders fall under a different set of rules; that is why they can be hauled filled.


----------

